# Batteries that fit in the Fenix PD35



## Theron (Sep 3, 2013)

I have Orbitronic Protected 3400mAh 18650s, the green label FastTech Protected 3400mAh 18650s and Callie's Kustom Zombie Edition Protected 3400mAh 18650s. 

Can anyone confirm any of them will fit in the Fenix PD35. I should finally get mine tomorrow.


----------



## Theron (Sep 3, 2013)

Just got it... The Orbitronics fit fine, so I'm sure the others are okay.


----------



## Madscone (Sep 4, 2013)

Thanks. Mine is inbound along with one cell. Can't wait.


----------



## gopajti (Sep 4, 2013)

My opinion, the best batteries for PD35: unprotected Sanyo UR18650FM 2600mAh and Panasonic NCR18650B 3400mAh, fit perfectly, absolutely no rattle in tube. I don't like large protected cells which fit too tightly. Unprotected cells = better performance and cheaper solution. 
btw The PD35 is one of the best mid size 18650 flashlight now. Good choice.


----------



## Theron (Sep 4, 2013)

No issues with unprotected cells? Does the light cut off at 3.7V or something? 

The Orbitronics are fat and long, but they fit perfectly. No rattle or friction on the side. 

I can get the unprotected Panasonic 3400mAh 18650s locally quite cheap. Maybe I'll pick up a few.


----------



## gopajti (Sep 4, 2013)

PD35 automatically step down to lowest mode when the voltage dropped to ~3.19V, Now I tried with 3100mAh Panasonic NCR18650A cell. 

Panasonic NCR18650B and Sanyo UR18650FM cell minimum voltage can be 2.5V and 2.75V.


----------



## Theron (Sep 4, 2013)

Great info. Next time I get to the electronics market I'll pick up two of the unprotected Panasonic 3400mAh 18650s. 

I can't wait for my Ready-Made to arrive. I look forward to a showdown with the PD35.


----------



## gopajti (Sep 4, 2013)

I tried more time with lowest mode and when voltage drop down to 2.95V the PD35 was flickering three times, in every ~ 5 minutes


----------



## gopajti (Sep 4, 2013)

flashing (start 0:21) and charging battery with VP1.. sorry for low quality


----------



## IdRatherBeFishing (Sep 28, 2013)

*Ordering another PD35, Batteries????*

I am ordering a replacement PD35 while mine is off getting repaired, and I lost my EC1 today that I've been carrying in the mean time... so I need another light. 

The question: Batteries. 

The kit I got last time has the Fenix 2600mAh 18650. From what I could tell it was fine. There is a kit on Amazon that has 2 UltraFire "4000mAh" cells for $86.50. After reading some on the UltraFire batteries it sounds like they are junk. Are there any other light/battery combos out there that would be good to get? Or should I get the light by itself, use the battery I have, and maybe order some other good quality batteries to add to the collection?


----------



## välineurheilija (Sep 28, 2013)

*Re: Ordering another PD35, Batteries????*

In my experience they usually make us pay more for the battery in combos (not allways).
i would buy the light and a quality battery separatly.
do not buy Ultrafire batteries they are not worth the risk!


----------



## IdRatherBeFishing (Sep 28, 2013)

*Re: Ordering another PD35, Batteries????*

Well since I've had OK luck with the Fenix 2600mAh 18650's I ordered a pack of 2 along with the light. It just can't get here fast enough...  

The EC1 I lost has a red indicator light that is always on... I'm thinking of going back to where I was real early Monday morning before the sun comes up to see if I can find the blinky light. Its in part of a freshly harvested corn field, so with my luck it is either smashed in to the dirt with a tractor/combine tire or under residue (chopped stalks/leaves).


----------



## IdRatherBeFishing (Oct 1, 2013)

*Re: Ordering another PD35, Batteries????*

I misread the product description on the batteries - it has a picture of 2, but only one battery $17. I think that might have been a bit of a steep price, but too late now. 

I'd be curious if there are any multi-unit pack discounts out there for other quality batteries.


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Oct 1, 2013)

*Re: Ordering another PD35, Batteries????*



IdRatherBeFishing said:


> I misread the product description on the batteries - it has a picture of 2, but only one battery $17. I think that might have been a bit of a steep price, but too late now.
> 
> I'd be curious if there are any multi-unit pack discounts out there for other quality batteries.



If you Google a little bit, you can get 2 protected Panasonic NCR-B 3400mAh cells for $20 shipped, but you don't state in your profile where you live, so that might be problematic.

Unless your light takes a lot of current, those should be fine.

DoubleMint pleasure.

Chris


----------



## IdRatherBeFishing (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: Ordering another PD35, Batteries????*

Thanks for the info Chris. I may look in to those and add them to the collection. Now I have 2 18650 lights and looking for another at some point (this time a longer thrower than the PD35's). Is there a 16340 equivalent of the NCR-B 3400mAh cells?


----------



## N8N (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: Ordering another PD35, Batteries????*

I would be real skeptical of 4000 mAh claims out of a 18650. That would make me skeptical that they'd even achieve 3400 mAh (meaning you could do better elsewhere) and also skeptical about any other claims made about their performance. Personally I'd just get the best price I could on the light and get a quality name brand protected 18650 e.g. AW or EagleTac.

Maybe I'm a wuss but Li-Ions scare me a little so I tend to pay a couple more bucks for quality.

Edit: if you want more info on 18650s this is the best resource I've found.

http://lygte-info.dk/review/batteries2012/Common18650comparator.php


----------



## Bruce722 (Oct 15, 2013)

*Re: Ordering another PD35, Batteries????*



IdRatherBeFishing said:


> I am ordering a replacement PD35 while mine is off getting repaired, and I lost my EC1 today that I've been carrying in the mean time... so I need another light.
> 
> The question: Batteries.
> 
> The kit I got last time has the Fenix 2600mAh 18650. From what I could tell it was fine. There is a kit on Amazon that has 2 UltraFire "4000mAh" cells for $86.50. After reading some on the UltraFire batteries it sounds like they are junk. Are there any other light/battery combos out there that would be good to get? Or should I get the light by itself, use the battery I have, and maybe order some other good quality batteries to add to the collection?



I actually purchased the "Ultrafire" batteries shown in this kit (2 batteries with charger for around $8). The ones that I received were garbage! I cycled them around 5 times (using my PD35 to test/discharge them). I couldn't get the flashlight to run for more than 15 minutes in "turbo" mode (a Nitecore NL189 will run it for the max 30 minutes). One of the batteries failed in a "strange" way (?) - On my ZTS MBT-1 Load Tester, it showed as <5%, but the voltage (with no load) was 4.15v. Because of the voltage, none of my chargers (including the one that came with the batteries) would charge it.


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Oct 15, 2013)

*Re: Ordering another PD35, Batteries????*



Bruce722 said:


> I actually purchased the "Ultrafire" batteries shown in this kit (2 batteries with charger for around $8). The ones that I received were garbage! I cycled them around 5 times (using my PD35 to test/discharge them). I couldn't get the flashlight to run for more than 15 minutes in "turbo" mode (a Nitecore NL189 will run it for the max 30 minutes). One of the batteries failed in a "strange" way (?) - On my ZTS MBT-1 Load Tester, it showed as <5%, but the voltage (with no load) was 4.15v. Because of the voltage, none of my chargers (including the one that came with the batteries) would charge it.



Friends don't let friends buy 'suck-fire' anything.

It amazes me, that with the amount of bad 'press' here about 'crap-fire,' that anybody would spend even a little bit of money on their products.

Chris


----------



## kestrel140 (Oct 15, 2013)

*Re: Ordering another PD35, Batteries????*

So, what I am reading indicates, it is in my best interest and safety to dispose of my ultrafire 4000 mah batteries ASAP. Is that correct? I should stick with my AW and my Nitecore 18650 batteries.


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Oct 15, 2013)

*Re: Ordering another PD35, Batteries????*



kestrel140 said:


> So, what I am reading indicates, it is in my best interest and safety to dispose of my ultrafire 4000 mah batteries ASAP. Is that correct? I should stick with my AW and my Nitecore 18650 batteries.



There are no 18650 4000mAh batteries made by humans.

XXX-Fire batteries are suspect at best.

There are a lot of great rebranders out there, using quality Sanyo, Samsung, Panasonic and LG cells as their foundation, so stick with those.

'Trust/Ultra-fire' is an oxymoron.

Chris


----------



## AmperSand (Oct 16, 2013)

*Re: Ordering another PD35, Batteries????*



ChrisGarrett said:


> There are no 18650 4000mAh batteries made my humans.
> 
> XXX-Fire batteries are suspect at best.
> 
> ...



Its not an oxymoron. I'd _trust_ they would create a fire, an _ultra_ one at that.


----------



## kestrel140 (Oct 16, 2013)

*Re: Ordering another PD35, Batteries????*

So my question remains unanswered. I did mention that I have AW and Nitecore batteries, which some say are overpriced.


----------



## N8N (Oct 16, 2013)

*Re: Ordering another PD35, Batteries????*

They may be overpriced, but then again, I don't worry about my AWs.


----------



## välineurheilija (Oct 17, 2013)

*Re: Ordering another PD35, Batteries????*

I would get rid of the Ultrafires and check this for little view of different brands http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?330236-2012-Battery-test-review-summary


----------



## freeballer (Dec 17, 2013)

*18650 battery recomendation... for fenix pd35*

Recently I posted about chargers... I ended up getting the intellicharger v2 because it was a good overall charger.. I bought a fenix pd35 almost two weeks back.. I've been reading, it seems not all batteries are alike, some are "protected" and varying lenghts.. I know the fenix brand are:

Weight: 49g Size: Diameter 18.5mm with a height of 68mm
3.6 Volt
Charging Current: Recommended A1, maximum 2A

I'd like to get a pair of "budget" rechargeable 18650 batteries.. 25-30$/each is steep for fenix brand, if there is no clear advantage.. I started here:

hxxp://lygte-info.dk/review/batteries2012/Common18650Summary%20UK.html

hxxp://lygte-info.dk/review/batteries2012/Common18650BatterySelection%20UK.html


.. It would seem the best option would be 3.6v discharge, 1A.. If I'm reading the chart right, the best ones seem to be efest 18650 2600mah LB (Black).. But I'd love to hear your opinions... Or criticism.. because I'm really not sure..

Thanks for visiting,
Geoff


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Dec 17, 2013)

*Re: 18650 battery recomendation... for fenix pd35*

You don't say where you live, so I don't know if this link will help, but I've done more than a few deals with him and he's been a good Ebayer for me.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/370925377492?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

I charge my 17670s and 18650s at 1A on my Xtar WP2 II and it's fine. 

The guy above sells the WP2 II, for a good price, FWIW.

Chris


----------



## freeballer (Dec 17, 2013)

*Re: 18650 battery recomendation... for fenix pd35*

Canada.. I like eBay, as long as the shipping isn't ridiculous..
thanks


----------



## techwg (Dec 20, 2013)

gopajti said:


> PD35 automatically step down to lowest mode when the voltage dropped to ~3.19V, Now I tried with 3100mAh Panasonic NCR18650A cell.
> 
> Panasonic NCR18650B and Sanyo UR18650FM cell minimum voltage can be 2.5V and 2.75V.


Where is the info on this 3.19v cut off until forced eco mode?


----------

